# Machine



## rezalastbb (Nov 13, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Water Cooling		1	Thermaltake 	1000mm V-Tubler PETG Hard Tubing, 4-Pack2	Corsair 	Air Series AF140 Quiet Edition Single Fan3	Corsair 	Air Series SP120 PWM Quiet Edition - Twin Pack4	EKWB	EK-AF Angled 2×45° G1/4 Black5	EKWB	EK-AF Angled 90° 2F G1/4 Black6	EKWB	EK-AF Angled 90° G1/4 Black7	EKWB	EK-AF Ball Valve (10mm) G1/4 - Black8	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 12mm F-F G1/4 - Black9	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 12mm M-M G1/4 - Black10	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 20mm M-F G1/4 - Black11	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 20mm M-M G1/4 - Black12	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 30mm M-F G1/4 - Black13	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 6mm M-M G1/4 - Black14	EKWB	EK-AF Extender 8mm M-F G1/4 - Black15	EKWB	EK-AF Extender Rotary M-F G1/4 - Black16	EKWB	EK-AF Extender Rotary M-M G1/4 - Black17	EKWB	EK-AF Pass-Through G1/4 - Black18	EKWB	EK-AF T-Splitter 3F G1/4 - Black19	EKWB	EK-Cable PWM Fan Extension (30cm)20	EKWB	EK-Cable Splitter 4-Fan PWM Extended21	EKWB	EK-CoolStream SE 48022	EKWB	EK-CoolStream XE 36023	EKWB	EK-CoolStream XE 48024	EKWB	EK-CSQ Plug G1/4 (for EK-Badge) - Black25	EKWB	EK-FC1080 GTX Strix - Acetal+Nickel26	EKWB	EK-FC1080 GTX Strix Backplate - Black27	EKWB	EK-HD Adapter 12/16mm - Black28	EKWB	EK-HDC Fitting 16mm - Black (6-pack)29	EKWB	EK-M.2 NVMe Heatsink - Black30	EKWB	EK-RES X3 - Internal Tube 12/16 140mm31	EKWB	EK-RES X3 - Multiport TOP32	EKWB	EK-RES X3 25033	EKWB	EK-Supremacy EVO - Acetal+Nickel34	EKWB	EK-UNI Pump Bracket (120mm FAN) Vertical35	EKWB	EK-XTOP Revo D5 PWM - (incl. sleeved pump)36	Bitspower	G1/4" Temperature Sensor Stop Fitting, Matte Black37	EKWB	Mayhems X1 Black Concentrate - 250ml38	Singularity Computers 	Reservoir Mount: Ethereal Dual V3.		Modding		#	Vendor	Item1	Mainframecustom 	10pin Dupont Connector2	Mainframecustom 	10pin Female Connector3	Mnpctech 	14 Pin Carbon Fiber Black Cable Comb4	Mainframecustom 	18pin Female Connector5	SilverStone Technology 	2.4G Wireless Computer Remote6	Mainframecustom 	20+4pin ATX Female Connector7	MDPC-X 	23-AWG hook-up wire C-WHITE8	Mnpctech 	24 Pin ATX Carbon Fiber Black Cable Comb9	Mnpctech 	4 Pin Carbon Fiber Black Cable Comb10	Mainframecustom 	4pin EPS Female Connector11	Mainframecustom 	4pin Fan Female Connector12	Mainframecustom 	4pin Fan Male Connector13	Mainframecustom 	4pin Power Female Connector14	Mainframecustom 	4pin Power Male Connector15	Mnpctech 	6 Pin Carbon Fiber Black Cable Comb16	Mainframecustom 	6+2pin PCI-E Female Connector17	Mainframecustom 	6+2pin PCI-E Female Connector18	Mnpctech 	8 Pin Carbon Fiber Black Cable Comb19	Mainframecustom 	8pin EPS Female Connector20	ColdZero 	900D 5.25" Front Bay Cover21	ColdZero 	900D Front Panel (Blank) - Customed22	ColdZero 	900D Full Size MB Tray Cover23	ColdZero 	900D Midplate - Long (Rev. 3) - Customed24	MDPC-X	Anthracite Heat-Shrink 3.4:1 MEDIUM 1m25	MDPC-X	Anthracite PRE-CUT Heat-Shrink 4:1 SMALL 50x26	MDPC-X 	Black Cable Management Clip BIG 10x27	MDPC-X 	Black Cable Management Clip JUMBO 10x28	MDPC-X 	Black Cable Management Clip MEDIUM 10x29	MDPC-X 	Black Cable Management Clip SMALL 10x30	MDPC-X 	Black Cable Sleeving MEDIUM 33m31	MDPC-X 	Black Cable Sleeving SMALL 100m32	MDPC-X 	Cable-Combs BLACK O-2433	MDPC-X 	Cable-Combs BLACK O-434	MDPC-X 	Cable-Combs BLACK O-4-SR35	MDPC-X 	Cable-Combs BLACK O-636	MDPC-X 	Cable-Combs BLACK O-837	Mainframecustom 	Female ATX Terminal (18AWG/16AWG) – (100 Count38	Mainframecustom 	Female Fan Terminal – Molex (Single)39	ColdZero 	HDD Cover (Blank) Black 40	Mainframecustom 	M1 Custom 2mm OD White 16 AWG - (25ft)41	Mainframecustom 	M1 Custom White 18AWG (25ft)42	Junter	M3(3mm) Black Alloy Steel High Tensile Allen Bolts Hex Button (Set B Button Head) 300pcs43	Junter	M3(3mm) Black Alloy Steel High Tensile Allen Bolts Hex Button (Set C Flat Head) 300pcs44	Mainframecustom 	Male 4pin Power Terminal – (5 Count)45	Mainframecustom 	Male Fan Terminal – (5 Count)46	Corsair	Obsidian 900D47	Phanteks 	RGB LED Strip 40cm48	Mainframecustom 	Sata Power Crimp Style Connector49	Mainframecustom 	Sata Power Crimp Terminal – (5 count)50	EKWB 	Screw set UNC 6-32 30mm (20 pcs)51	EKWB 	Screw set UNC 6-32 5mm (20 pcs)52	ColdZero 	SSD Cover (Vertical) Black .		Hardware		#	Vendor	Item1	Western Digital	Black 4TB2	Intel	Core™ i9-7900X X-series3	Samsung 	EVO 960 M.2 512gb4	Samsung 	Pro 850 1TB5	EVGA 	PRO SLI HB Bridge (2-Way) -80 mm6	Asus 	ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME7	Asus 	ROG Strix 1080 OC8	EVGA 	Supvernova 1600W Gold9	G.SKILL 	TridentZ Series DDR4 (8 x 8GB)10	ADATA 	XPG SX900 512gb

*Mods:*
Complete Case mod1. lots of cutting2. Custom Motherboard Tray, Mid-Plate and front panel3. All Screws are change to Hex4. Custom Paint of Chassis, Fan rings, Radiators, Screws5. All cables are custom made

2018 - Machine by (Reza Ghafarian a.k.a Machine)Instagram: ghafarian.rEmail: ghafarian.r@gmail.comOwner: Farzad ArabshashiCost: $11,250Project Duration: Completed in the course of one year &amp; halfWeight: 47 KgCPU @ 5.1 GHzGPU @ 2164 MHz3dMark Score | Time Spy Test: 15,687


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2018)

Beautiful! Super tidy and no RGB in sight!


----------



## rezalastbb (Nov 13, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Beautiful! Super tidy and no RGB in sight!



*Thank you so much. Machine is minimalistic and complex at the same time! Old school Stuff. No RGB here... *


----------



## ZoneDymo (Nov 14, 2018)

Now that is clean


----------



## rezalastbb (Nov 14, 2018)

ZoneDymo said:


> Now that is clean


Thank you so much.


----------



## cole2109 (Nov 16, 2018)

Finally someone with nice cable management!
VERY nice man!


----------



## rezalastbb (Nov 17, 2018)

cole2109 said:


> Finally someone with nice cable management!
> VERY nice man!



Dear Cole2109,
Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## CheapMeat (Dec 7, 2018)

Even the other side is beautifully done with the cable management and lines.


----------



## rezalastbb (Dec 22, 2018)

ASTS said:


> This elegant artwork deserves a great respect



Dear ASTS,

Thank you so much for your kind words. 



CheapMeat said:


> Even the other side is beautifully done with the cable management and lines.



Dear CheapMeat,

Thank you so much. I did spend a lot of time designing Machine.


----------



## KarymidoN (Jan 22, 2019)

I can only imagine the amount of hard work you put in this... the result is superb, it looks so good i had to really look to see if it wanst CGI, its damm perfect 10/10. Great work man.


----------



## rezalastbb (Jan 22, 2019)

KarymidoN said:


> I can only imagine the amount of hard work you put in this... the result is superb, it looks so good i had to really look to see if it wanst CGI, its damm perfect 10/10. Great work man.



Dear KarymidoN,

Thank you so much for your kind words. It's all about details. Completing Project Machine took me almost 2 yrs. 
About photos...  My main passion is in Photography. I took my time to do this photshoot and I tried to do it perfectly. 

Your kind words mean a lot to me.


----------



## Arkz (Apr 4, 2022)

I voted 5/10 because:

Pretty decent, lots of effort put in, but also a little boring.


----------

